# Used Carvewright



## lnagel (Jan 7, 2005)

Someone in a club I belong to is selling their Carvewright, approximately 11 months old. Reasons due to health. What would be a fair price for this machine.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

lnagel said:


> Someone in a club I belong to is selling their Carvewright, approximately 11 months old. Reasons due to health. What would be a fair price for this machine.


Hi!

What is the price, hard to determine.

It's tough selling a used carvewright right now since Sears is selling them for 999.99 with a 6 month warranty in a refurbished to brand new condition. I have yet to find a used unit for a better deal than this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lnagel;93243

WOW ,,it can be all over the place,,,,you 1st. want to read the computer on the machine ,it will have run time hours on it 

If it's has low hours ( under 100 ) I would say about 600.oo to 1000.oo but it can be a pig in a poke thing also  no fac. warranty, so you may need to ship it back to Carvewright for a tune up and to get it in your name...so you have a warranty 

=======





lnagel said:


> Someone in a club I belong to is selling their Carvewright, approximately 11 months old. Reasons due to health. What would be a fair price for this machine.


----------



## BBUESCHING (Jan 19, 2009)

Bad experience with this machine. Plan on spending more money keeping it working. New they are over $2000. with tax etc. I would think a fair price would be about half that.

Bob Buesching


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well maybe 1/2 would be good until you consider every month sears sells it for 999.99 with a 6 month warranty and zero hours on the machine after a complete refurbishment and testing. The units work like new so anything used from a private seller is going to be a tough sell for a 1000.00 knowing this.


----------

